# Aerator to Attract Fish?



## danikowa (Sep 12, 2008)

Would it do any good to use an extension cord and aquarium aerator at the end of my dock under the ice to attract fish? They are attracted to more oxygen rich water, right?

Any one ever try something like this?

Thanks,
Dan


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

danikowa said:


> Would it do any good to use an extension cord and aquarium aerator at the end of my dock under the ice to attract fish? They are attracted to more oxygen rich water, right?
> 
> Any one ever try something like this?
> 
> ...


I used to catch my minnows with a dip net under a pontoon boat that ran a bubblier, if you have minnows you will get fish, but you mat need something a bit larger than an fish tank aireator, the open water gets more light thus more plankton witch starts the food chain, you may want to simply keep the snow shoveled by your dock , that will give you more light


----------



## danikowa (Sep 12, 2008)

The idea isn't really to keep the water open and unfroze, but just to make water in the small area at the end of the dock more oxygen rich..


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## DeckersFishn (Jan 13, 2015)

Good info


----------



## CaseBones (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm thinking the Air from the bubbler would just diffuse throughout the rest of the pond (long time since I took fluid dynamics), I wouldn't think there would be a pocket of extra concentrated dissolved O2 in the water. Might not have a real benefit other than something to maybe stir up some sediment and kick up a few little something's they like to eat.


----------



## danikowa (Sep 12, 2008)

Seems like it would diffuse, but the area would still be well oxygenated as long as the pump was left running. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## CaseBones (Jan 28, 2010)

Give it a try, and let us know. I might want to figure out how to rig one to a car battery then, haha


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

I'd try one of those lights.


----------



## Brian Eilers (Jan 22, 2021)

danikowa said:


> Seems like it would diffuse, but the area would still be well oxygenated as long as the pump was left running.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I agree. My minnows are always concentrated by the aerator in the minnow bucket.🤔


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

the sound of the bubbler mite attract fish


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I doubt it. Maybe just a bit. If it’s big enough, I’m guessing it’ll keep the ice from forming.
I know some people use similar things around their deck to keep it from freezing in. I think it’ll be like fishing near this or creek inlet or outlet 


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

Don't forget to properly mark your bubbler hole!

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Big Hoss (Sep 4, 2018)

People bubble boats all the time to keep them from locking up. Moving water, eating at the ice below you is no place to be.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

I would try a feeder...do not think aeration would attract much.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

I wonder if the op ever tried this 5 years ago?


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

Alka seltzer tablets....

Sent from my LM-G820 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

